# More bird pics



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a couple from yesterday in London, Ontario.
The first is a barn owl. Not sure what the other is, sorry.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I can literally only identify like 3 birds, but could the second be a juvenile bald eagle? That's what it looks like to me anyway. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!  The second could be a juvenile bald eagle - we've been watching one on the bald eagle thread.  His beak is darker in color, but the adults certainly have the yellow beaks, so maybe this is an older juvenile?
That barn owl is awesome!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

The owl would make an amazing screen saver!


----------

